# Wellness/Old Mother Hubbard sold



## mastifflover2 (Jul 1, 2008)

borrowed this from our Mastiff website:

http://www.alacrastore.com/storecon...s_Pet_Food_from_Catterton_Partners-2004586020


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to know, let's hope they maintain the quality that Wellness provides.


----------



## RegDunlop (Dec 22, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, but rather than start a new thread does anybody know who the parent company of wellness is?

Is Wellness still considered a good food?

Have they had any recall issues?

thanks


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

american nutritions.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I hope they dont go changing formulas and such! Hope they leave things the same!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol the wellness formulas aarent that great anyways,.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

They aren't going to change their formulas from where they are right now...at least not because of this. They were bought out almost two years ago.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> american nutritions.


American Nutrition is a manufacturer of pet foods for multiple dog food companies. They happen to produce Wellness Core. That is the ONLY Wellness product they make.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> lol the wellness formulas aarent that great anyways,.


Wellness Core is a lot better than anything that Diamond makes. You are the only one who I have ever seen that has stated Wellness Core is not good. Now their grain inclusive formulas I wouldn't touch.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> lol the wellness formulas aarent that great anyways,.


Why do you think wellness formulas are not that great? My dogs have done very well on the core brands! I have had all three types, and had no problems what so ever with this brand! I am going to get them again for sure! Love the quality and ingredients in this exceptional product!:smile:


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

wags said:


> Why do you think wellness formulas are not that great? My dogs have done very well on the core brands! I have had all three types, and had no problems what so ever with this brand! I am going to get them again for sure! Love the quality and ingredients in this exceptional product!:smile:



But Canidae is betta!!!11


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

PUNKem733 said:


> Wellness Core is a lot better than anything that Diamond makes. You are the only one who I have ever seen that has stated Wellness Core is not good. Now their grain inclusive formulas I wouldn't touch.


i said that wellness formulas arent that great ididnt say they are n oggood. shane actually prefers the taste of wellness core to canidae. i dont like how its full of fillers though. a few types of potatoes, and all the meats are deboned and few mealss.
diamond doesnt make canidae they just are the manufacturers. totw is made by diamonds.


wags said:


> Why do you think wellness formulas are not that great? My dogs have done very well on the core brands! I have had all three types, and had no problems what so ever with this brand! I am going to get them again for sure! Love the quality and ingredients in this exceptional product!:smile:


well if your dogs do well on it, then i say stick to it!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

well if your dogs do well on it, then i say stick to it![/QUOTE]

It is a great food I think I will. I am not a fan of canidae or diamond at all though! So yep I will stick with the other brands! Thanks!:wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

PUNKem733 said:


> But Canidae is betta!!!11


Now you've got me laughing pretty hard here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> well if your dogs do well on it, then i say stick to it!


It is a great food I think I will. I am not a fan of canidae or diamond at all though! So yep I will stick with the other brands! Thanks!:wink:[/QUOTE]

so i was trying to be supportive then you be rude...
oh well...
the real reason i dont like wellness is the fillers in it..wellness core isnt too bad but most are filler central.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> It is a great food I think I will. I am not a fan of canidae or diamond at all though! So yep I will stick with the other brands! Thanks!:wink:


so i was trying to be supportive then you be rude...
oh well...
the real reason i dont like wellness is the fillers in it..wellness core isnt too bad but most are filler central.[/QUOTE]

I beg your pardon as I beg to differ with your calling me rude. How am I being rude when I said I am sticking with one of the brands I like and that I am not a fan of diamond or canidae? So I am sticking with a product I find acceptable. You weren't being supportive ~you were being sarcastic. Saying well if your dogs do well on it then I say stick to it. Thats how I see it.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> so i was trying to be supportive then you be rude...
> oh well...
> the real reason i dont like wellness is the fillers in it..wellness core isnt too bad but most are filler central.


I beg your pardon as I beg to differ with your calling me rude. How am I being rude when I said I am sticking with one of the brands I like and that I am not a fan of diamond or canidae? So I am sticking with a product I find acceptable. You weren't being supportive ~you were being sarcastic. Saying well if your dogs do well on it then I say stick to it. Thats how I see it.[/QUOTE]

i wasnt being sarcastic dont assume. and you didnt have to call out canidae..there's lots of brands you dont like that i am not feeding.

i was serious if your dog does well on it feed it!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> I beg your pardon as I beg to differ with your calling me rude. How am I being rude when I said I am sticking with one of the brands I like and that I am not a fan of diamond or canidae? So I am sticking with a product I find acceptable. You weren't being supportive ~you were being sarcastic. Saying well if your dogs do well on it then I say stick to it. Thats how I see it.


i wasnt being sarcastic dont assume. and you didnt have to call out canidae..there's lots of brands you dont like that i am not feeding.

i was serious if your dog does well on it feed it![/QUOTE]

Well you assumed that I was being rude. So I guess hen were both assuming here. I'm not questioning what you like to feed your dog. I will never be a fan of canidae or diamond products, my choice~ (too many recalls & death related statements from previous people who fed it to their dogs) so its IMO on what I have heard and read and talked to people about. I think its pretty obvious I dont support them. So assuming I am rude just isnt nice.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright kiddos....let's all just say that each other's foods are awesome and call it a day. :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> i wasnt being sarcastic dont assume. and you didnt have to call out canidae..there's lots of brands you dont like that i am not feeding.
> 
> i was serious if your dog does well on it feed it!


Well you assumed that I was being rude. So I guess hen were both assuming here. I'm not questioning what you like to feed your dog. I will never be a fan of canidae or diamond products, my choice~ (too many recalls & death related statements from previous people who fed it to their dogs) so its IMO on what I have heard and read and talked to people about. I think its pretty obvious I dont support them. So assuming I am rude just isnt nice.[/QUOTE]

well like i said, stick to wellness, if your kids are doing well on it. i dont support some of the things canidae has done and i dont like how its being merged with diamond, but i stil feel canidae grin free is a solid food, and at 49.00 a bag after taxes at my feed store it cant be beaten. with that being said i only want shane to have the best, and it is my whole hearted opinion nothing beats evo herring.

i keep hearing people say when they openthe bag the room reeks of fish..which means its made with a lot of fish...

everytime i try a new kibble i always taste it(lol) science diet,nutro,canidae als, and canidae grain free all taste like Cheerios...so im kinda concerned since they dont taste like meat.look forward to trying evo herring ha.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> everytime i try a new kibble i always taste it(lol) science diet,nutro,canidae als, and canidae grain free all taste like Cheerios...so im kinda concerned since they dont taste like meat.look forward to trying evo herring ha.


Now that is disgusting.  I just take a good wiff of any bag I get.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

lol its jsut kibble..if youre buying good kibble itll be safe for people to eat....

i wouldnt give my dog food iwouldnt eat!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> lol its jsut kibble..if youre buying good kibble itll be safe for people to eat....
> 
> i wouldnt give my dog food iwouldnt eat!


Even then man....that stuff isn't handled with the same cleanliness as our food. Ya might get some food poisoning from that stuff one day.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

that scares me..if iget it maybe shane will.damn.

i usually just take a kibble and that's it ha.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> that scares me..if iget it maybe shane will.damn.
> 
> i usually just take a kibble and that's it ha.


Dogs would be just fine with it, but humans wouldn't. That's why dogs can eat raw meats, but we can't. Their stomach acid is a lot stronger than ours, and their digestive tract is build to handle it. So, while Shane would be fine, you would not.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I was gonna say, it's perfectly healthy to give our dogs raw chicken, or pork, but I wouldn't want to eat it raw.

One more thing...

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/risk-ingredients-not-listed-on-pet-food-labels.html



> Canidae/Felidae Pet Foods
> Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”





> Diamond Pet Foods
> Per Diamond Pet Food (manufacturer) “all fish meal, ocean fish meal, and salmon meal ingredients are preserved with ethoxyquin.”


I'm sure that ethoxyquin is completely rinsed off their lines, before making their other foods. Be careful RCtriplefresh.


----------



## ajcstr (May 24, 2010)

SaltyDog said:


> American Nutrition is a manufacturer of pet foods for multiple dog food companies. They happen to produce Wellness Core. That is the ONLY Wellness product they make.


Add the small breed formula per Wellpet:

"Thank you for taking the time to write about Wellness Small Breed dog food.

American Nutrition is the manufacturing partner responsible for making our Small Breed Adult formula.

Thanks again for contacting us."


----------

